

Angry Birds – One of the world’s most successful applications - formeio
http://tutorialnew.com/en/angry-birds-um-dos-aplicativos-de-maior-sucesso-do-mundo.html
Who could imagine that some flying birds fighting pigs could work so well, This is one of Android games most famous World: the Angry Birds...
======
MrBra
Pubblic acclamation doesn't necessarily mean you have accomplished something
good. For example there is a distinction between music as an art form and
commercial pop music. Angry Birds is more of a Britney Spears's song.

